# Is it ok to ask breeder for puppy pics ? or ??



## eljudo (Aug 20, 2007)

Just wondering what is the standard or the common thing out there.

Do breeders normally take pics of the litter and send them to buyers? specially if you have put forward a deposit?

or does it really matter? since most breeder selects the puppy for you?

Do they wait first to see the selection prior to sending pics?

just wondering, what the breeders do out ther


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

lots of breeders post stuff on facebook now - and put up puppy pics there

Photos are a double edged sword - they make the buyers feel involved and keep them engaged - but at the same time people start to pick a favorite pup from photos....and the photos really tell you nothing about the puppy! A good photo is luck of the click!!! I had a lady one time fall in love with a photo, a repeat customer and friend - she INSISTED on a certain puppy - I tried and tried to talk her in a different puppy (who ended up being a National competitor and a terrific producer) She never clicked with the pup whose photo she liked - I argued and argued with her - and 3 years later when I inevitably got the photo pup back, x-rayed and spayed and titled, the owner gave me a folder with all her records - including the notes that the other pup would suit her personality better......so giving people photos can be a real PIA and cause issues!!!! LOL we both learned something from that situation!

Lee


----------



## eljudo (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

makes sense, I guess as you have mentioned, breeders may run into issues with buyers selecting their puppy from the photos.

From a buyers perspective, receiving some photos does make us feel engage though


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Breeders here usually have their own website and update pics there. 
But with both breeders, I asked them to send us 5-6 pictures every single week. And sometimes called just for random Info to see how the pups are doing. 

I think you can ask and no harm, after all it's your right to know your puppy's development from the moment they are born.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yes - I know!!!! And still post photos and videos - but it can be a pain when I get too cute a photo and everyone wants THAT puppy! LOL LOL


Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo's breeder would send pupdates to the puppy owners(potential) so we were able to get weekly photo's of the progress. We also were informed during the whelping process. 
I never knew if I'd be getting a pup, or which pup would be mine until the breeder did the evaluation at about 7 weeks of age. I did have a favorite one and it so happened that is the one I ended up with, even though the breeder picked the pup for me. 
I am in contact with the breeder and due to a fb page, all who have pups from said breeder are able to be involved in every litters progression. It makes for a nice family community! We rejoice in every litter, and then share in the excitement of the new puppy owners. The experienced ones give advice to the new ones, so support is wonderful.


----------



## CanineKarma (Jan 5, 2016)

I would never deal with a breeder that does not supply pictures and videos.
You are paying thousands for a good dog you are entitled to see what you are getting.

Me I would rather see the pups personally.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I can see how visually oriented people can get emotionally attached to a photo pup. We put down a deposit on a male from a litter of 4. After a couple of weeks I was curious and asked for a photo. We got a cute shot of the 4 all bunched together. My mom said, "oh I hope we get THAT ONE' but I knew that one photo tells us very little. Yes, one looked more alert but it could just be that one blinked, one turned their head, one just woke up. 
In the photo none were identified. It was just a cute mass of very young puppy. I think that helped keep us from getting our hearts set on any of the babies in the picture.


----------



## apogee1mars (May 29, 2020)

We have a $500 non refundable deposit with a well known breeder. The puppies are now two weeks old. I have asked several times for pictures of the puppies. We are second pick in the rotation. So far, no joy. I know the litter is there because there was a photo of the new mom and her puppies the day after the litter was born. I do not want to be obnoxious, but my wife and I would really like to have some early pictures of the new member to our household. I am feeling a bit frustrated right now. There is quite a bit of money involved....


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

this is a really old thread......I was going to reply after reading the newest post....LOL but scanned backwards....and I would probably post the same thing....

Baby puppy photos are hard to get ....lighting may be hard in whelping room/kennel and all you get are little blobs.....mine always looked orange because of heat lamp (my litters are usually winter ones)....if this is a big commercial operation they may be busy with multiple dogs/litters and not have time to sit and play with photos and emails .....

and again - many breeders are using FB now to communicate and promote their litters

Lee


----------

